# Coopers Cerveza Recipe



## milob40 (7/10/10)

has anyoneone in beer land got a good recipe for coopers cerveza?
i made the mistake of buying 2 of these kits on special for 9 bucks and decidedto try the aztec gold recipe
on the coopers recipe card. 500grms lde, 200grm dextrose .
the result is amber coloured water that gets you drunk, very tasteless and boring with no bite at all
so i gotta find a way to use the next can.
do you reckon adding hops would give it the kick it needs?


----------



## husky (7/10/10)

Had the same dilema recently. Missus picked up 2 on special. Been a while since I had done a K&K and wasnt too impressed with a straight recipe. I put both tins in one batch and added 200g light crystal and 15g each on cascade, centenial and NS @10 mins. Still fermenting but smells great and samples are good. Ditched the kit yeast too and went US05.
Basically I have used the tins as malt extract and the 60min bittering addition. The extra hops and crystal should freshen it up a bit. Still only around 40IBU as the cerveza is only lightly hopped anyway.


----------



## J Grimmer (7/10/10)

hey there Milob40,

i totally agree with Husky comment, do a search on the K&K forum for some recipe ideas as CMC can be used a a base for a few dark ales, porters, etc. Hops Malt extracts and fresh grain will always add more flavour to beers, its getting them in your prefered balance that can be tricky.

J


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/10/10)

milob40 said:


> has anyoneone in beer land got a good recipe for coopers cerveza?
> i made the mistake of buying 2 of these kits on special for 9 bucks and decidedto try the aztec gold recipe
> on the coopers recipe card. 500grms lde, 200grm dextrose .
> the result is amber coloured water that gets you drunk, very tasteless and boring with no bite at all
> ...



Heya milob,

Some spec grains and a good hop profile will really liven this one up. I'd suggest getting some Munich malt, dark wheat or some biscuit or Belgian style malts. Soak in water at 68 degrees C for an hour (use a sterilised esky or a 19L big w pot wrapped in doonas and towel to insulate) and put the resulting strained liquid into your boil with the contents of the goo in the tins.

Not that I know, but I would hazard a guess that they've probably used one basic light malt in that tin and it is probably lacking in flavour complexity from a malt point of view. I did a SMaSH ale and whilst very nice to drink and having hoppy bite, it lacked a complex malt profile. Good summer beer (like cerveza) though.

For hops, I'd get hold of some Amarillo and Citra (though your tastes may vary) and maybe some EKG, Styrian Goldings or a German hop for aroma.

Boil 15g each (or 30g total) of Amarillo and Citra at 60 minutes (bitterness, therefore bite), another 15g each at 30 minutes (some bitterness, some flavour), same at 15 minutes (predominantly flavour) and dry hop with either Citra or the english/german hops you may choose (aroma).

Reason I thought Amarillo and Citra, is that they are very forgiving hops and if you are looking for bitterness, some good value for money as they are higher in AA% and still have a fantastic flavour.

Good luck with whatever you brew.


Goomba


----------

